# Russian Tortoise vs Red Foot personalities



## RedFootMom (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and to tortoises as well. I'm researching for the "ultimate tortoise" and at this point I have been leaning towards a cherry head red foot but don't want to be too quick to rule out the Russian.
We live in Florida and our tortoise would live indoors about 70% of the time with daily access (weather permitting) to a 36' X 36' area with grass and other vegetation and a koi/goldfish pond towards the center. I love the look of the red foots and am wondering if the Florida humidity will make it easier on a Red foot as compared to a Russian? 
Would love some advice. I want to be well educated on the care of whichever breed we choose before purchasing. Tortoise Cove seems to have some very nice Cherry Heads and if we go with that breed I will pick from one of their new hatchlings.
Above looks as well as cost - we would like a breed of tortoise that tends to enjoy human interaction. Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## StarSapphire22 (Oct 27, 2013)

Welcome! 

I'm definitely not an expert, but I would think either breed would do fine. The humidity is great for a redfoot, yes, but wouldn't necessarily rule out a Russian or other Mediterranean species...they are very hardy and adaptable and come from a broad range of conditions in the wild.  

As far as human interaction, I think a Russian or Hermann's would be a good bet. Not that Redfoots DISLIKE being handled or anything, they do just fine, but in my experience I have seen Russians and Hermann's be a little more outgoing...they're very curious and exploratory by nature. I have very little hands-on Redfoot experience though, so it might have been just the few I've seen. 

I was in a situation similar to yours (minus the gorgeous outdoor capabilities), being torn between a cherryhead and a Hermann's and I chose a Hermann's. I definitely don't regret it, and for me, think I made the perfect choice.  You should take a look at HermanniChris' site... http://www.gardenstatetortoise.com/...I just got a beautiful 3 month old Eastern Hermann's hatchling from him for a very reasonable price. In the end, pick whichever one appeals to you most.


----------



## wellington (Oct 27, 2013)

Hello and Welcome. I don't own a RF, but the Russian I have is a character. The one thing you have to be sure of with a Russian is that he can't dig out or climb out. Because if there is a weak spot, they will for sure find it. Even climbing straight up to get to it.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 27, 2013)

REDFOOTS RULE!


----------



## Maverick (Oct 27, 2013)

I was in your position not to long ago... I went with the Redfoot. They are beautiful in their different colors, they can eat a bigger variety of foods (more fruit and protein) and no hibernating worries. My redfoot is the most outgoing reptile I have ever kept, not shy at all. I got mine from Vicki Hale at the tortoiseyard, she has pictures and you can pick out the one you like. Go Redfoot you won't be sorry!


----------



## RedFootMom (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks! I just looked at Vicki's web site. She has a lovely young Cherry (#CHL6B) that I wrote to her about. Great prices!!


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 27, 2013)

I have both Cherryhead redfoot and Russians currently. I have had redfoot and yellowfoot torts before. The difference to me is in tempermant. My Russians are spunky, scrappy and assertive little atheletes who love to explore and be involved in whatever I am doing. The Cherry/Red/Yellowfoots are always sweet natured and enjoy being around their people and get along better in groups than Russians ever will. Cherrys are curious but far more gentle in nature than the Russians who want to go on adventures Indiana Jones style. This tends to get the Russians into tight spots far more often than the Cherryheads. I will often find a Russian climbing, toppling and getting itself wedged into a bizarre situation. This does not tend to happen with the Cherrys.


----------



## lynnedit (Oct 27, 2013)

Florida seems like a very good climate for a Redfoot!


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Oct 27, 2013)

Redfoots deff rule... I think Florida weather would be great for a Redfoot and as much room as you have darn you could get a few Redfoots... Just saying


----------



## RedFootMom (Oct 27, 2013)

Thank you all so much! Your description of the Russian and Red Foot personalities helped to cement my decision to purchase a Red Foot. Vicki Hale is holding the Cherry RF I like. We'll have her tortoise table completed by next weekend and she will ship the following week. 
Vicki can't guarantee the gender at this age but is fairly certain our pick is a girl. We're going to name her "Scarlett".
The Russians sound great but maybe a little much for me to contain as a first time tortoise owner.
SO excited and I'm thrilled to have found this forum


----------



## kanalomele (Dec 10, 2013)

Im happy to have helped! they are both great species.


----------

